# Seiko 5 " 7009-3180" - Service Manual Required



## nano (Oct 11, 2009)

hi,

anyone know where i can find a pdf or similar for s seiko 7009-3180

Thanks


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

http://www.seikowatches.com/support/ib/index.html

Hth.

T


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Here: http://www.seikodigitalwatches.com/7XXX/7009A.pdf


----------



## nano (Oct 11, 2009)

ketiljo said:


> Here: http://www.seikodigitalwatches.com/7XXX/7009A.pdf


Thank you ;-) this goood


----------

